# Bed and Brechfa.... what a weekend!



## Cubist (6 Apr 2014)

Cubester was selected to play for the North East Region ACFA sevens team, in the National Championships held at Christ College, Brecon on Saturday. They won all four pool games, plus the semi-final and faced the absolute favourites Wales in the final. I am happy to report that they administered a humping, winning the final 22-10. 

I decided to go and watch and took the bike with me planning to ride the Gorlech Trail at Brechfa this morning. I managed to book into the White Hart at Llandeilo, while Cubester and his team mates spent the night at Sennybridge Barracks. I was just settling into the Saracens v Ulster game in the pub with a celebratory pint of Evans Cwrw when all hell broke loose. A visiting team who had played against Llandeilo RFC that afternoon came in, already well into a good session, celebrating one of the player's stag do. The pub isn't huge, but a more raucous beer fuelled evening you just can't imagine. A cracking rump steak, far too much Cwrw and some seriously inexpensive house doubles rounded the day off perfectly. 

This morning after a tentative breakfast and lots of tea I set off to ride the Gorlech. It was absolutely arsing it down, and continued to do so all the way round. The first climb out of the car park goes on for ever, and becomes more gruelling the higher you get. The singletrack rewards are very entertaining, but far too short-lived, and you're straight onto another slogging fire-road climb. Descend and repeat, then same again. 

Great for jumps, berms, switchbacks and chutes, easy to overdo the speed but great fun nevertheless. Not a classic to be fair, but I'd go back to ride it again on a dry day and take the Soul next time.


----------



## Shadowfax (6 Apr 2014)

You forgot to mention the descent before the car park its the best bit, and you should have road the Raven ! or at least used the crossing point between the 2 to make it a proper ride.

Shakes head in disgust.


----------



## Cubist (6 Apr 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> You forgot to mention the descent before the car park its the best bit, and you should have road the Raven ! or at least used the crossing point between the 2 to make it a proper ride.
> 
> Shakes head in disgust.


The last descent before the car park is where I lost the front wheel on all the leaf mulch that's been washed onto the trail. The switchbacks are incredible. I love berms, so it was indeed great. The bit where you have a really, really steep switchback straight onto a concrete block lined chute down to a river bridge was interesting. Overdid the speed and go into a bit of a tankslapper near the bottom. Thought I was going to end up in the river!

I half-considered riding the Raven , but I knew I had a four hour drive home afterwards. Maybe next time. Folk say the Blue and Green Derwent trail make a really entertaining run as well, but I was on the Mojo, and that was overkill for the Red!


----------



## Shadowfax (6 Apr 2014)

Next time (if there is a next time) ask for some local knowledge, there are ways and means of linking all the best bits. Except for the last descent to the other car park the blue and green would not be part of them.

Apparently the chute descent you mentioned terrified my 6 year old the first time he went with his dad.


----------



## Shadowfax (6 Apr 2014)

Out of interest why did you pick Brechfa and not bike park wales its only a stones throw from Brecon


----------



## medavidcook (6 Apr 2014)

Cubist said:


> Cubester was selected to play for the North East Region ACFA sevens team, in the National Championships held at Christ College, Brecon on Saturday. They won all four pool games, plus the semi-final and faced the absolute favourites Wales in the final. I am happy to report that they administered a humping, winning the final 22-10.
> 
> I decided to go and watch and took the bike with me planning to ride the Gorlech Trail at Brechfa this morning. I managed to book into the White Hart at Llandeilo, while Cubester and his team mates spent the night at Sennybridge Barracks. I was just settling into the Saracens v Ulster game in the pub with a celebratory pint of Evans Cwrw when all hell broke loose. A visiting team who had played against Llandeilo RFC that afternoon came in, already well into a good session, celebrating one of the player's stag do. The pub isn't huge, but a more raucous beer fuelled evening you just can't imagine. A cracking rump steak, far too much Cwrw and some seriously inexpensive house doubles rounded the day off perfectly.
> 
> ...



what bike did you do it on?


----------



## Cubist (6 Apr 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Out of interest why did you pick Brechfa and not bike park wales its only a stones throw from Brecon


The reviews. People seemed to really rate it. BPW? Again, maybe next time. That strikes me as more of a full day out. 


medavidcook said:


> what bike did you do it on?


The Ibis.


----------



## Shadowfax (6 Apr 2014)

Well I am glad you enjoyed your weekend in the principality. Unfortunately the weather is like that a lot of the time here.

Then.. mtbers are a tough lot.


----------



## medavidcook (6 Apr 2014)

Cubist said:


> The Ibis.



which one?


----------



## Cubist (6 Apr 2014)

medavidcook said:


> which one?


I treated myself to a used Mojo HD140 frame and built it up last year. It's got a 160 Slant fork, XT drivetrain and brakes, Reverb and Hope Pro 2 Evo Hubs on Stans Flow rims. 
Thread celebrating its build here
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/dream-frame-just-landed.141834/


----------



## medavidcook (7 Apr 2014)

Cubist said:


> I treated myself to a used Mojo HD140 frame and built it up last year. It's got a 160 Slant fork, XT drivetrain and brakes, Reverb and Hope Pro 2 Evo Hubs on Stans Flow rims.
> Thread celebrating its build here
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/dream-frame-just-landed.141834/



Sounds awesome, will have a look at the picks tonight when i get home.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Apr 2014)

You was up the road from us- Had a couple of days on Afan. 


Massive. I can hardly walk today.


----------



## Jody (7 Apr 2014)

Cubist said:


> I treated myself to a used Mojo HD140 frame and built it up last year. It's got a 160 Slant fork, XT drivetrain and brakes, Reverb and Hope Pro 2 Evo Hubs on Stans Flow rims.
> Thread celebrating its build here
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/dream-frame-just-landed.141834/



Thats one Schweeeeeet looking bike Cubist!


----------



## medavidcook (7 Apr 2014)

Cubist said:


> I treated myself to a used Mojo HD140 frame and built it up last year. It's got a 160 Slant fork, XT drivetrain and brakes, Reverb and Hope Pro 2 Evo Hubs on Stans Flow rims.
> Thread celebrating its build here
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/dream-frame-just-landed.141834/



Awesome looking bike and like the photo step by step photos. I wish i had the knowledge so i can create my own bike, but i have no knowledge what so ever. Wouldn't even know where to start


----------



## Cubist (7 Apr 2014)

medavidcook said:


> Awesome looking bike and like the photo step by step photos. I wish i had the knowledge so i can create my own bike, but i have no knowledge what so ever. Wouldn't even know where to start


Many components are modular. They fit most frames. Yu need to do a bit of research to ensure the bits you are bolting on are compatible and fit. The main pitfalls are things like fork length, steerer compatibility and ensuring the drivetrain all works together. Hub compatibility and so on can be a puzzle, but basically once you've done the research and sourced the bits at the right price it is simply a logical progression of putting it together. It's great fun, and very rewarding to ride something that you have made to your own specification.


----------



## Doseone (8 Apr 2014)

Glad you enjoyed your time. You were on my doorstep, should have given me a shout! I've never ridden Brechfa, but go to Halfway/ Crychan quite a bit although I seem to manage to get lost every time I go. Brechfa is Lukes Dad's manor.


----------

